# Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!



## Xains (19. Juli 2018)

*Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Ich plane gerade meine Finanzen für die nächsten 3 Monate. Da mein PC quasi steinalt ist würde ich gerne Upgraden und Fortnite in 240HZ auf 1920x1080 spielen. Ich warte also quasi auf ne 1170 (falls released wird)/1070ti + ein B450 Mainboard + nen Ryzen 2600x und ich sollte die Leistung bekommen oder? Wäre einem OC nicht abgeneigt, jedoch weiß ich nicht ob mein 550 Watt Super Flower Golden Green HX Non-Modular 80+ Gold für sowas verwenden kann? Gespielt wird auf einem PG258Q.


----------



## compisucher (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Das Superflower war 2014/15 gar nicht sooo schlecht, bin aber trotzdem der Meinung, wenn du dir einen PC für 1500 € zusammenbastelst, solltest du nicht zwangsweise an einem moderneren NT vorbeigehen.
Immerhin sorgt dat Teil dafür, dass der Rest der sauer verdienten Komponenten klaglos ihren Dienst verrichten.
2600x ist sicherlich keine schlechte Wahl, dennoch auch mal einen Blick auf den 8600k werfen, bringt dir  ein paar fps mehr, sofern das für dich wichtig sein sollte...


----------



## Discocoonnect (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Stimme compisucher soweit zu, allerdings halt ich 240Hz wie auch Testberichte für überflüssig, nehme lieber 144Hz WQHD (GSync?) für min 350 -500€. Falls du schon einen Hast, dann ist es so. 

Habe mal HDD und SSD, wie auch Gehäuse mit reingepackt.

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Als M.2 kann man eine Evo 960 reinpacken. Am Mainboard kann man sparen oder höher gehen, je nach dem, was du machen willst. Der RAM macht bei deinem Budget schon sinn. 2600x anstatt 2700 geht auch Ein 8700k würde durchaus auch Sinn machen. Kühleralternative: Dark Rock 4 (oder Wakü?). Als Gehäusemakren empfehle ich einfach mal sehr sehr Pauschal Nanoxia(Deep Silence # , NZXT (H500), Fractal (CT..) und vor allem Be Quiet(Dark Base 700, Pure Base 600).
500€ habe ich für eine 1070 ti/1170/1080/ oder später vlt 1080 ti einkalkuliert.


----------



## TrueRomance (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Wie skaliert fortnite nutzt es denn 6 Kerne? Oder nur 4?
Ich denke für High FPS kann man fast nur auf den i3 8350k oder i5 8600k schauen. 
Keine Ahnung wie fortnite aktuell auf Ryzen läuft.


----------



## Discocoonnect (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wie skaliert fortnite nutzt es denn 6 Kerne? Oder nur 4?
> Ich denke für High FPS kann man fast nur auf den i3 8350k oder i5 8600k schauen.
> Keine Ahnung wie fortnite aktuell auf Ryzen läuft.



Ein gutes Stück besser auf Intel, sehe ich gerade. Ein 8700k/8600k wäre denke ich so oder so gut. Fornite nutzt aber maximal 4 Kerne, 6 sind aber grundsätzlich nicht falsch.


----------



## TrueRomance (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Wenn nur fortnite gespielt wird und es nur 4 Kerne nutzt, ist ein 6 Kerner absolut überflüssig.
Da würde ich nen i3 8350k nehmen und den auf 5GHz schieben.


----------



## Discocoonnect (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wenn nur fortnite gespielt wird und es nur 4 Kerne nutzt, ist ein 6 Kerner absolut überflüssig.
> Da würde ich nen i3 8350k nehmen und den auf 5GHz schieben.



4 Kerne reichen dafür, aber was ist mit der Zukunft?


----------



## amdahl (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Oder eben des relativ geringen Aufpreises wegen doch den I5-8600k. Dann kann der PC deutlich mehr als nur das für einen Aufpreis von vielleicht 4% gemessen an den Gesamtkosten.
Hier einen Ryzen 7 2700x vorzuschlagen der mit einem 180€-Board und 200€ RAM auch noch deutlich teurer ist als eine passende Intel-Kombi... interessant.


----------



## Discocoonnect (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



amdahl schrieb:


> Oder eben des relativ geringen Aufpreises wegen doch den I5-8600k. Dann kann der PC deutlich mehr als nur das für einen Aufpreis von vielleicht 4% gemessen an den Gesamtkosten.
> Hier einen Ryzen 7 2700x vorzuschlagen der mit einem 180€-Board und 200€ RAM auch noch deutlich teurer ist als eine passende Intel-Kombi... interessant.



Es gibt hier hauptsächlich um Fortnite und da ist Intel ein deutlich besser.

Man kann btw. auch noch mit der 1170 auf den vermutlich dann i3 9350k, wenn sowas denn kommt, warten


----------



## TrueRomance (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> Es gibt hier hauptsächlich um Fortnite und da ist Intel ein deutlich besser.


Das war auf deine Konfig bezogen mit einem Hauch Sarkasmus.


----------



## amdahl (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> Es gibt hier hauptsächlich um Fortnite und da ist Intel ein deutlich besser.



Und weshalb schlägst du dann einen Ryzen 7 vor?


----------



## compisucher (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Gerade mich bei Fortnite eingelesen, bin da bei amdahl und Discocoonnect, Intel ist die bessere Wahl und mit dem 8600k wäre genug "Zukunft" da...


----------



## Xains (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Okay also nen 8600k. Welches Mainboard/Ram/SSD 250-500GB/Netzteil/CPU Kühler zum Übertakten passt dazu? Gehäuse wäre auch noch wichtig, jedoch ist mir die Lautstärke nicht soooo wichtig da ich eh nen Headset auf habe.


----------



## Discocoonnect (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



Xains schrieb:


> Okay also nen 8600k mit welchem Mainboard/Ram/Netzteil/SSD? Werde mich für Full HD auf 240hz entscheiden und gegen 144hz WQHD da mir die Auflösung nicht zusagt.



Das wäre eine günstige Variante. Das MB geht noch besser.
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen
Der i5 8600k kostet normalerweise eigentlich so 230€, ka was das gerade los ist.


----------



## TrueRomance (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

1 Intel Core i5-8600K, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80684I58600K)
1 G.Skill Flare X schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)
1 ASRock Z370 Extreme4 (90-MXB5U0-A0UAYZ)
1 Dell Alienware AW2518H, 24.5" (210-AMOF)
1 be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (BK022)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN281)

Zum übertakten auch ein vernünftiges Mainboard. 
Und n fetter Kühler. 
Dazu ordentlich schneller RAM.
Und eine deutlich günstigere Alternative zu dem Monitor.


----------



## Xains (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Bei der günstigen Kombi könnte ich ja auch glatt ne 1080ti/1180 reinpacken oder nicht?


----------



## compisucher (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



Xains schrieb:


> Okay also nen 8600k. Welches Mainboard/Ram/SSD 250-500GB/Netzteil/CPU Kühler zum Übertakten passt dazu? Gehäuse wäre auch noch wichtig, jedoch ist mir die Lautstärke nicht soooo wichtig da ich eh nen Headset auf habe.



Recht Günstig könnte so aussehen, kommt immer noch ein wenig auf deine Ansprüche an, OC, RGB blinke usw...:
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen = 693 € ohne GPU / Case und Monitor


----------



## markus1612 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



Xains schrieb:


> Okay also nen 8600k. Welches Mainboard/Ram/SSD 250-500GB/Netzteil/CPU Kühler zum Übertakten passt dazu? Gehäuse wäre auch noch wichtig, jedoch ist mir die Lautstärke nicht soooo wichtig da ich eh nen Headset auf habe.



Warum nicht 144Hz FullHD? 240Hz sind den Aufpreis nicht wert.


----------



## Xains (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Wollte mir nen neuen 144hz/240hz Full HD Gsync Monitor kaufen. Da die "neuen " Monitore bei 144hz alle auf WQHD auflösung gehen und 240hz 150-200Euro mehr kostet wollte ich nicht an dieser Komponente sparen.


----------



## compisucher (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Für mich der derzeit beste 24" mit 240 Hz + G-Sync.:
24,5" (62,23cm) Dell Alienware AW2518H schwarz 1920x1080 1xDisplayPort | Mindfactory.de = 477 €

Allerdings erkenne ICH den Unterschied zw. 144 HZ und höher nicht mehr...


----------



## TrueRomance (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Was willst aber mit ner 1080ti wenn die cpu die Frames nicht bringt? 240hz und dann hübsche Grafik oder fps so viel es geht? Wenn du die cpu übertakten willst brauchst du ein vernünftiges MB und nen fetten Kühler. Und Ram sollte auch nicht vernachlässigt werden.


----------



## MircoSfot (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Ich kann die GPU jetzt schon fiepen hören.


----------



## Discocoonnect (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Eine 1080 ti kannst du theoretisch mit einem i3 8100 packen, bei manchen Spielen würdest du keine Unterschied merken. Sinn machen tut das natürlich nicht.
Auf eine 1170 warten oder eine GTX 1080 würde ich für gut halten. Dann noch eine 8600k oder viel günstigeren, zukunftssichereren 2600x mit einem X470-Board. Dann noch eine Kingston A1000 (€/P sehr sehr gut) (und HDD) und gut ist. Natürlich fehlen noch die restlichen Teile aber das ist es grob.

Grake scheißkühler aber eine 1080 ti.
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen
Mal grob zusammengeklatscht.
Man kann jetzt noch über die Komponentenwahl diskutieren, was Speicher und die Graka angeht, aber sonst kommst für den Preis eigentlich nur das warten auf eine 1170 eher 1180 in Frage.


----------



## Fim8ulv3tr (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Auf den letzten Seiten oft genug erwähnt: Intel ist besser für Fortnite. Für "Zukunftssicherheit" kann man ja den 8700k nehmen, das ist nie falsch. Mit ordentlichem Board und schnellem RAM kombiniert ist das Grundgerüst schon mal unschlagbar. Grafikdetails kann man ja runterdrehn, kann kommt man vielleicht auch mit einer 1070 (Ti) oder 1080 aus,


----------



## Xains (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Nein finde die Konfig von TrueRomance sehr gut und werde die mir auch so mit dem 240hz monitor kaufen. Habe dann noch ca 600euro für ne 1170. Macht der oc des 8600k denn Sinn oder sollte man gleich ne stärkere CPU kaufen?


----------



## TrueRomance (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Es gibt keine stärkere. Nur mit mehr Threads, welche keine Leistung in fortnite bringen. Probier aus wie viele fps die cpu @ stock bringt. Wenn es mehr sein soll, übertakten.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Es gibt keine stärkere. Nur mit mehr Threads, welche keine Leistung in fortnite bringen. Probier aus wie viele fps die cpu @ stock bringt. Wenn es mehr sein soll, übertakten.



Dann sollte man den 8600k gleich köpfen und flüssigmetall auftragen. Und dann schön auf 5,2ghz Takten, wenn es nur um die Fps geht. Verstehe zwar nicht wieso man so Was tun sollte, ein Ryzen+ schafft ja auch 240fps in manchen spielen...sogar in fortnite...YouTube


----------



## amdahl (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Komm schon Lichtbringer, pack wieder dein Lieblingsbeispiel mit Battlefield 1 aus wo Ryzen unglaublich hohe Frameraten schafft. Machst du doch gerne in jedem Beratungsthread in dem es um andere Anforderungen geht. Oder hält dich tatsächlich zurück dass es dort dann keine 240FPS sind und du hast bemerkt dass es hier nicht so gut rein passt?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Hast du nicht das Video gesehen? Da hat der r7 2700x in fortnite 220fps+ geschafft.....Der 8600k wird geköpft mit flüssigmetall auf 5,2ghz vielleicht 30 fps mehr bringen aber ob man die merkt? Die Reaktionszeit des Systems ist doch so schon so niedrig, dass der Unterschied egal ist. Die langsamste Komponente ist doch immernoch die Person vor dem Monitor.


----------



## MircoSfot (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

pssssst, man benötigt keine 220fps um von einem 220Hz Monitor zu profitieren!


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



MircoSfot schrieb:


> pssssst, man benötigt keine 220fps um von einem 220Hz Monitor zu profitieren!



Ähm. Ist ein 240hz Monitor. Aber im Grunde ist das egal.


----------



## moonshot (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Für nur Fortnite ist es egal ob Ryzen oder Intel,da beide genug FPS zusammen bekommen. Wenn schon ein 240Hz Monitor würde ich aber doch zum 8600k oder 8700k greifen, da du in 1080p doch in den meisten anderen Spielen mehr FPS hast. In WQHD und 144Hz, was wohl die meisten vorziehen würden, sieht das wieder etwas anders aus.
8600k und 8700k, sind per se gleich schnell, letzterer hat aber 2 Threads pro Kern, was theoretisch länger hält.


----------



## Xains (27. September 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Okay Statusupdate:

Habe nen InWin 305 Case+ ne Zotac AMP! 1070TI Edition gekauft, da die neuen Nvidea Karten nen Reinfall sind. Die 1070TI bei Saturn im 16% Sale erstanden, jedoch frage ich mich ob 400€ vielleicht doch zu teuer ist und ich die Karte wieder zurückschicken sollte/ am BlackFriday bessere Sales kommen?  Wie sieht es mit der Intel 9000er Reihe aus? Soll ich mir beim Release einfach nen 9600k kaufen oder jetzt zu Ryzen greifen und einfach versuchen den max OC aus der CPU zu bekommen? Die Intel Preise sind ja leider im Moment sehr hoch...


----------



## TrueRomance (28. September 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

400 Taler sind doch ok.

Ob du warten willst auf Intel oder Ryzen nimmst, kann dir niemand sagen.Das ist deine Entscheidung. Benchmarks zum Ryzen gibts genug. Wenn es dir reicht und du auf das P/L-Verhältniss schaust, greif zu beim Ryzen.

YouTube bei 2,53min hast du einen guten Vergleich


----------



## Xains (28. September 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Zahle ich denn bei Intel durch den Release von der 9000er Serie drauf? Will aber auch nicht in nem Jahr upgraden müssen bzg. Grafikkarte 7nm oder Zen2.... Würde es Sinn machen, dass ich ein gutes x470 Board kaufe für 200+Euro und einfach nen 2600 draufstecke, den bei Release von Zen2 verscherbel?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. September 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



Xains schrieb:


> Zahle ich denn bei Intel durch den Release von der 9000er Serie drauf? Will aber auch nicht in nem Jahr upgraden müssen bzg. Grafikkarte 7nm oder Zen2.... Würde es Sinn machen, dass ich ein gutes x470 Board kaufe für 200+Euro und einfach nen 2600 draufstecke, den bei Release von Zen2 verscherbel?



Ja und ja.
1. Bei der 9000er Serie zahlst du mächtig drauf.
2. Habe auch vor den 3700x zu kaufen. Macht Sinn da ein gutes/top x470 board zu kaufen. Kauf aber kein Gigabyte Board. Die haben keinen Support. Tipp: x470 Pro, x470 taichi oder andere AsRock x470 Bretter.


----------



## Xains (30. September 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Okay meine Config sieht dann so aus: 
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen
+Zotac AMP! 1070TI
+IN Win 305 Case
Zusammenstellung gelungen? Weiß halt nicht, ob jetzt ne Investition in Intels 9000er Reihe besser ist als auf Zen 2 zu warten... 
Wie sieht es mit Ryzen und den Ram aus? Sollte ich noch mehr Geld in schnellen Ram investieren? Ziel war ja eigentlich ne sehr hoch getaktete CPU, jedoch ist Intel ja im Moment nicht kaufbar. Denke ich könnte die Zeit solange mit dem 2600er Überbrücken aber wird Zen2 denn von der Taktrate höher oder geht AMD auf noch mehr Kerne?


----------



## TrueRomance (30. September 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Globalfoundries, die ja mittlerweile raus sind und 7nm nicht für AMD produzieren, erzählten mal was von möglichen 5GHz. Letztens kam eine Meldung von mehr Kernen. Was aber m.E. 8m gamingbereich wenig Sinn mach. Können wir uns nur überraschen lassen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



Xains schrieb:


> Okay meine Config sieht dann so aus:
> Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen
> 
> Wie sieht es mit Ryzen und den Ram aus? Sollte ich noch mehr Geld in schnellen Ram investieren? Ziel war ja eigentlich ne sehr hoch getaktete CPU, jedoch ist Intel ja im Moment nicht kaufbar. Denke ich könnte die Zeit solange mit dem 2600er Überbrücken aber wird Zen2 denn von der Taktrate höher oder geht AMD auf noch mehr Kerne?



Passt so. +1 für das Taichi'
Die tage kam nochmal ein Leak von einem Ryzen 8 Kerner mit 4,5ghz, muss man am Ende mal schauen aber könnte durchaus realistisch sein. Die Zeit kannst du gut mit dem 2600 überbrücken. Der RAM ist auch ok, wobei 32gb beser wären.


----------



## Xains (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Okay gibts noch irgendwas an der Config auszusetzen?
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen
Passt der Lüfter? Wie ist das P/L vom Ram bzw sollte ich noch nen paar Euro in schnelleren Ram investieren? Gibt es sonst noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## HagenStein87 (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Muss ein Mainboard so teuer sein?


----------



## markus1612 (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



Xains schrieb:


> Okay gibts noch irgendwas an der Config auszusetzen?
> Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen
> Passt der Lüfter? Wie ist das P/L vom Ram bzw sollte ich noch nen paar Euro in schnelleren Ram investieren? Gibt es sonst noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?



Für Fortnite reicht der 2600 mit einem B450 Board.
Der 8-Kerner bringt dir keinen Vorteil, das Taichi ebenso wenig.


----------



## Gouvi (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der 2600 die 240 FPS konstant halten kann. Klar: Intel ist momentan unverschämt teuer, aber leider für diesen Einsatzzweck einfach die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



Gouvi schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der 2600 die 240 FPS konstant halten kann. Klar: Intel ist momentan unverschämt teuer, aber leider für diesen Einsatzzweck einfach die bessere Wahl.



Bei Fornite und Overwatch und Lol schafft auch der 2600er die 240+fps.


----------



## Gouvi (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Bei Fornite und Overwatch und Lol schafft auch der 2600er die 240+fps.



ok das wusste ich nicht, gibt ja genug ältere Spiele, bei denen es nicht reicht. Aber Danke der Aufklärung


----------



## NixxonVII (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Bei Fornite und Overwatch und Lol schafft auch der 2600er die 240+fps.



Kann das auch nochmal gegentesten heute Nachmittag...melde mich dann heute Nachmittag\abend nochmal


----------



## NixxonVII (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

So also durch meinen Test habe ich erfahren, dass 240 FPS mit dem 2600 duchaus machbar sind, teilweise gibt es ein Paar drops auf ca 190-200 aber sonst läuft das ganze mit 260-270 FPS

Ich hoffe ich konnte damit jemandem weiterhelfen 

Edit: bezogen auf Fortnite...


----------



## Xains (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Ist nen Taichi nicht zum Übertakten besser geeignet und könnte eventuell auch noch für Zen2 herhalten? Bin vom 2700x eig sehr angetan aber steckt man so ein Teil auf nen 130Euro Board? Dachte da gibt es Unterschiede wie Spannungswandlerkühlung etc oder übertreiben die nur? Ist ne 1070ti für 400 eig ne bessere P/L investition als ne 1080ti für 600?


----------



## moonshot (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Die aktuelle Ryzen Generation lässt sich kaum übertakten. Wie das mit der nächsten ist, weiß keiner. 
Einen 2600 kann jedes AM4 Board ab, 2700X Stock "geht" auch auf fast jedem. Bei OC wird es bei einigen schon eng. Das Taichi würde dann halt auch für 2 2700X reichen. Support wirst du aber bei den Premium Boards besser bekommen. 
RAM OC wird größere Unterschiede zeigen.


----------



## Xains (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Okay das sollte jetzt endlich die config sein. Gibt's noch irgendwas zu beanstanden?

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Okay geändert in Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## moonshot (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

2700 stock oder übertaktet? 
Das MSI Board hat keine Offset Voltage und nur 4 einzelne Phasen. Für OC wäre mir das nichts.


----------



## Xains (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC fÃ¼r 1500Euro?!*

Manche schreiben das B450 reicht für den 2700 OC.... was ist denn nun richtig?
Hatte mir den Beitrag als Referenz geholt :
MSI B450 Tomahawk review - Overclocking The Ryzen 7 2700X  processor


----------



## TrueRomance (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

YouTube
Das tomahawk weist sehr gute Temps auch mit einem 2700x auf.


----------



## moonshot (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Ich wollte damit nicht andeuten, dass das Ding Feuer fängt wenn du einen 2700 drauf machst. 
Wenn es 30° im Sommer hat, eine GPU mit 200W dazu kommt und es halt kein Blower Kühler ist, wäre es mir zu knapp. Wenn dir 4 GHz mit unter1,3 Volt reichen wäre das dann aber auch kein Problem. Oder ein 2600, mit dem hast du auch mehr als genug Spielraum. Kommt halt drauf an, was für dich OC in dem Fall bedeutet und wie der Airflow z.B. ist. 
Du kannst auch einfach einen Lüfter dran machen, dann bekommt man bei fast jedem VRM ordentliche Temperaturen.


----------



## Xains (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Okay habe die Teile bestellt. Nun kommt das In Win 305 Gehäuse erst am 10.10  Kann ich den Rechner auch ohne Gehäuse solange betreiben? Wo stelle ich das mainboard drauf?


----------



## compisucher (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Theoretisch geht das schon.
Die meisten Bastler (so auch ich) testen die PCs ja auch zunächst außerhalb vom Case.
Sollte ein Raum mit recht wenig Staubanfall sein, weil so ein offener PC zieht das Zeugs wie die Sucht an.
Am besten auf einen trockenen, beschichteten, staubarmen Schreibtisch.
Über Kontakt zum ein / aus: YouTube
oder hier
YouTube
Finger weg von NT!
Also gut aufpassen wenn Strom drauf ist, NT tut dir richtig weh und kein Bauteil mit der Hand anfassen, wenn Saft drauf ist.


----------



## Xains (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Stelle da einfach nen kleinen schreibtisch neben, dann sollte es passen oder? Okay das mit dem Strom ist klar. Sollte ich irgendwas zwischen mainboard und holzplatte legen? kann ich vll irgend ne verpackung vom mainboard etc nutzen?


----------



## compisucher (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Ich habe meist eine Kartonplatte noch drunter, damit das Ganze nicht verrutscht.
Nur Schreibtisch geht aber auch.


----------



## HagenStein87 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Ich würde diese  Styroporplatte/Schaumstoff  nehmen, die beim MB dabei war...


----------



## NixxonVII (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



HagenStein87 schrieb:


> Ich würde diese  Styroporplatte/Schaumstoff  nehmen, die beim MB dabei war...



Styropor ist glaube nicht ganz so ideal, evtl einfach die Mainboard Box, man brauch ja auch einen gewissen abstand zum Schreibtisch, zwecks Graka PCIe Bracket


----------



## HagenStein87 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



NixxonVII schrieb:


> Styropor ist glaube nicht ganz so ideal, evtl einfach die Mainboard Box, man brauch ja auch einen gewissen abstand zum Schreibtisch, zwecks Graka PCIe Bracket



Stimmt  den Schaumstoff auf'n Karton und Go


----------



## Xains (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Läuft alles echt super, musste nur das B450 Tomahawk Updaten damit er die 3200er Ram Kits erkennt. Der 2700x Boxed Kühler sieht echt super aus aber leider ist er doch echt laut. Wie bekomme ich das Teil am besten wieder runter? War echt ne Qual den anzubringen aber muss ihn dennoch tauschen...


----------



## NixxonVII (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Liegt glaube ich an der Stock Lüfterkurve von Msi. Da wurde auch mein PC fast zu nem Düsenjäger...

Einfach mit Del/Entf ins Bios und dann rechts mittig auf Hardware, da kannst du dann die Lüfterkurve für "CPU Fan 1" einstellen.

Gruß Nixxon

Dachte auf die schnelle die MSI Uefi wären gleich zu bedienen


----------



## TrueRomance (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

beim tomahawk mit F11 ins bios. Bzw. Auswahlmenü und dann Setup


----------



## NixxonVII (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



Xains schrieb:


> Läuft alles echt super, musste nur das B450 Tomahawk Updaten damit er die 3200er Ram Kits erkennt. Der 2700x Boxed Kühler sieht echt super aus aber leider ist er doch echt laut. Wie bekomme ich das Teil am besten wieder runter? War echt ne Qual den anzubringen aber muss ihn dennoch tauschen...




Wenn er trotz allem wieder runter soll empfehle ich dir einfach Schrauben ab und seitlich runterschieben...


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*

Nichts für ungut aber kauft ihr einen Gamer PC für nur ein Spiel?


----------



## J4Y84 (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



Xtreme-Gamer schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut aber kauft ihr einen Gamer PC für nur ein Spiel?



Warum nicht? Wenn man aktuell nur dieses eine Spiel spielt. Aber es heißt ja nicht, dass in Zukunft nicht noch mehr gespielt wird.

Wünsche dem TE viel Spaß mit seinem System


----------



## H_Hamburg (23. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Fortnite 240HZ Gaming PC für 1500Euro?!*



Xtreme-Gamer schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut aber kauft ihr einen Gamer PC für nur ein Spiel?


"WoW", dass Sie das nicht wissen


----------

